# What will it take to repair this Grex pinner



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

I got better info on the pinner. What it needs isn't so much a safety device, but a piston ram assembly (what I call the driver). At a minimum, I will have just less than $60 into this, and that is if the nose and nose plate, both of which were ground down, don't need replacement. If they do, that is $24 a piece. The safety device that is missing is some sort of double trigger behing the main trigger. Pass?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I got better info on the pinner.


Ayuh,... I'd love to tryin' Help,.. But I have No idea what you're talkin' about....


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... I'd love to tryin' Help,.. But I have No idea what you're talkin' about....


Sorry for the confusion. I am trying to figure out if it worth buying this used pinner off of ebay. Here is a link to its description. http://cgi.ebay.com/GREX-Headless-A...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a7b012a0

I have emailed the seller and provided him with a Grex parts list and schematic to attempt to clarify what is wrong. It is available on the net in pdf by clicking http://grexusa.com/grexusa/downloads/tool_diagrams/grex_P630_R01.0.pdf

That runs $28 plus tax and shipping. The piston drive assembly, more commonly called the "driver", definitely needs to be replaced. 

From what the seller says, it isn't clear that one or both pieces of the nose don't need replacement. The bottom piece, called the guide plate' is $29 and the upper piece, which is the nose cover plate, runs $25. That is without tax and shippping. Those are nos. 42 and 43 on the schematic. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it needs a set of 0'rings for another $15.

I am thinking if the nose cover plate and the guide plate (nose) are bad, I am better off with a cheap new pinner for light duty diy use. If it fails, toss it.

Then I learned that a spring behind the trigger, which requires the trigger to be pressed twice to fire, has been removed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a pig in a poke.--I'd pass on that one.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Sounds like a pig in a poke.--I'd pass on that one.


Thanks Mike. When detailing the potential problems, it seemed all the more like a pig with lipstick and I was wondering why I even considered it. I will pass.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The Harbor freight pinner is a disappointment--I borrowed one once.

I have heard that Porter cable makes a respectable one.

Of course Grex is mighty fine(until it falls into the hands of a fool) HaHa--Mike--


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have the PC PIN100. Works great with pins from 1/2 to one inch, no problems.
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-PIN100-2-Inch-1-Inch-23-Gauge/dp/B00006411F

The criticism I have heard about Grex or other brands that shoot those headless pins up to 2" long is that when shooting long pins in hardwood the pins sometimes curl in the grain and come out where they are not supposed to.

When you get a Pinner, make sure you load the pins with the arrows pointing down or you will get jams.
.


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Bob. I agree with you on long pins, which is why I went with the 15 Gauge over a 16 Gauge finish nailer, both of which shot up to 2-1/2" pins, back then for hanging crown moulding.


----------

